
Quora Video - allenleein
https://productupdates.quora.com/Video-on-Quora?ref=producthunt&amp;share=1
======
crispytx
Seems like Quora is going after a big chunk of YouTube's market. Pretty much
everyone uses YouTube for this sort of thing. It'll be interesting to see if
they'll be able to pull this off.

